
What Might Be Speeding Up the Universe’s Expansion? - pseudolus
https://www.quantamagazine.org/why-is-the-universe-expanding-so-fast-20200427/
======
samizdis
To answer the question posed by the headline, and without having read the
article or given any serious thought to doing so, I'm going to suggest social
distancing, maybe? [Sorry, the isolation is getting to me.]

~~~
qubex
Surely the gravitational mass of all those virii in the intervening social
space would exert a gravitational pull that would slow down the expansion?

[Yes yes I know that the virii are made from material in the organisms so
overall the system’s mass is conserved.]

